# Deer antlers



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My friend has a large store of antlers. What do we need to do to them to make them safe for the dogs to chew on? Do they need to be boiled, washed? Or can we just cut them and hand them to the dogs?

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a wash to get the dirt off...although the dogs probably don't mind the dirt..but I do 

I got a tip from Sunflowers on the board & started soaking mine in water for an hour or so...it just makes them a little softer.

Lucky you to have a friend that has them!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Thanks. She has an enormous amount if them. She had no idea they could be dog chews. Her husband has been hoarding them for some unknown reason. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish I had a friend with lots of antlers


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well, if we get them cut down and clean, she will be selling them for a lot less than stores. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> Well, if we get them cut down and clean, she will be selling them for a lot less than stores.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Let me know when I can place an order. I live in Southern California so nothing with antlers is anywhere near here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I love antlers but couldn't afford the crazy prices in the stores I have four dogs and at up to $25.00 each it was out of the question.I didn't realize my hubby had a stack of them at home in the quonset. I just cut off the tips so they don't poke each other in the eyes, I cut them up properly for my friends tho  
heres a picture of my stash lol http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...e-have-enough-chew-toys-last-lifetime-lol.jpg


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I was telling my Father how expensive the antlers are and he said he sees them all the time when he goes up to the ranch. He is going to bring some home for me. I'm very excited!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well, I will let you know when we get them cut down and cost and stuff. I am very excited myself. They are soooooo expensive here as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kagarcia (Feb 18, 2013)

*Deer Antlers*

I would also be interested in buying some for our 5 shepherd. If you wouldnt mind opening up a side business lol, I'd be interested in purchasing some and having ship to here to the desert.

-Kyle


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So by the time my original friend got home her husband had sold them( he has a weird eBay business. But last week another friend mentioned her brother had a whole lot. So she us going to being them in cause he was just going throw them out. 

If it pans out I will let you know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Antlers are VERY bad on the teeth - just an fyi. I've seen more than 1 fracture that needed a root canal or extraction.

I give my dogs stuff all the time I really shouldnt. But I know the risks. If I had a serious sport, competition, or working dog I would NOT risk the tooth damage

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

